# HULU Plus not working on Alpha3.5



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone having issues playing videos with the HULU Plus app? Mine just buffers endlessly and never plays the video. I've tried clearing the cache and rebooting but nothing helps. Netflix and Youtube work just fine.


----------



## rjayjayc (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a problem aswell my youtube videos / everyother video flash some weird color while they play /= please help me


----------



## Bao (Oct 17, 2011)

Do you have an ad blocker like adaway or adfree installed? If so, you have your answer.


----------



## rjayjayc (Dec 30, 2011)

Bao said:


> Do you have an ad blocker like adaway or adfree installed? If so, you have your answer.


?????


----------



## Bao (Oct 17, 2011)

My post was meant for OP, and not you.


----------



## tykin (Nov 24, 2011)

I can confirm I had the same issue with hulu plus when I had ad block turned on.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

So can I just disable Ad Blocker instead of removing it?


----------



## Bao (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes. Worked for me.


----------

